# New ATIENZA KALI SITE



## forceanchors (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey all,

Please drop by and check out the redesigned Atienza Kali website. Any comments or questions, feel free to post.

www.atienzakali.com

gumagalang,
Seth


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2007)

I like the main page!

I don't often see FMAers practicing a draw from a scabbard like that.


----------



## forceanchors (Mar 1, 2007)

The scabbard is part of Atienza Kali Sword Rig. Its designed to train multiple draw points, as well as combat drawing techniques. They add to the Evolution training immensely.

Seth


----------



## Tapang (Mar 4, 2007)

Seth -

The site looks great!

Errol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------

